# Unigine ports



## Robert Kopp (Dec 7, 2020)

"Heaven" and "Valley" are rather amusing to see, for those with fairly capable GPUs'. I've installed both on 12.2, with the following error message:

```
ELF binary type "0" not known.
exec: /compat/linux/bin/bash: Exec format error
```
I suppose this will require brandelf. Not having worked much with Linux (in this environment) in the past, I'm not sure what the probable location of the Linux binaries is. Or perhaps I'm on the wrong track? Any advice would be appreciated.


----------



## a6h (Dec 7, 2020)

/etc/rc.conf

```
linux_enable="YES"
```
service abi start : This part was wrong. Thanks SirDice for the hint.
Correct one:
`service linux start`


----------



## Robert Kopp (Dec 7, 2020)

That gets me somewhere:

```
robert@freebsd-1:/usr/home/robert $ sudo service abi restart
abi does not exist in /etc/rc.d or the local startup
directories (/usr/local/etc/rc.d), or is not executable
robert@freebsd-1:/usr/home/robert $ cd /etc/rc.d
robert@freebsd-1:/etc/rc.d $ ls
accounting        ipmon            powerd
addswap            ipnat            ppp
adjkerntz
```
I don't have that service for some reason, despite the fact that I thought my Linux emulation was complete.


----------



## SirDice (Dec 7, 2020)

On 12.2 it's `service linux start`, the old abi 'service' was replaced with separated scripts for each system.


----------



## Robert Kopp (Dec 7, 2020)

I'm not sure how much longer I'll pursue this, although getting it to work might teach me some things:

```
robert@freebsd-1:/usr/home/robert $ linux-unigine-valley
Loading "/usr/local/share/unigine-valley/bin/../data/valley_1.0.cfg"...
Loading "libGPUMonitor_x64.so"...
Loading "libGL.so.1"...
Loading "libopenal.so.1"...
AL lib: (WW) alc_initconfig: Failed to initialize backend "pulse"
ALSA lib dlmisc.c:287:(snd1_dlobj_cache_get) Cannot open shared library /usr/lib64/alsa-lib/libasound_module_pcm_oss.so ((null): /usr/lib64/alsa-lib/libasound_module_pcm_oss.so: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory)
AL lib: (EE) ALCplaybackAlsa_open: Could not open playback device 'default': No such device or address
ALExt::init(): can't open device
Can't initialize OpenAL. Install driver for your sound card.
Close "libopenal.so.1"
Warning "null" sound app is used
Set 2560x1440 fullscreen video mode
libGL error: No matching fbConfigs or visuals found
libGL error: failed to load driver: swrast
X Error of failed request:  BadValue (integer parameter out of range for operation)
  Major opcode of failed request:  151 (GLX)
  Minor opcode of failed request:  3 (X_GLXCreateContext)
  Value in failed request:  0x0
  Serial number of failed request:  61
  Current serial number in output stream:  62
```
Sound is not really essential, though it would be nice. The device currently in use is pcm1, though this application doesn't find it. (Default is pcm0, but I like the sound coming from the front of the case.)
I don't know enough about libGL to determine the cause of the other problem. In any case swrast is something I can't kldload.


----------



## shkhln (Dec 11, 2020)

If you are using Nvidia, install _linux-nvidia-libs_. For sound install _linux-c7-alsa-plugins-oss_.


----------



## Robert Kopp (Dec 14, 2020)

That works. I think it's equal to native speed or close, but I'll run it on Linux and see. GPU temperature is the same, getting up to 74C.


----------

